# Generations



## Halo (Apr 6, 2008)

In its January 22, 2008 edition, the Quebec City newspaper, Le Soleil, had a topic about generations by age group.

Generations are grouped as follows:

-  The Silent generation, people born before 1945.

- The Baby Boomers, people born between 1945 and 1961.

- Generation X, people born between 1962 and 1976.

- Generation Y, people born between 1977 and 1989.

Why do we call the last one generation Y.  I did not know, but

a caricaturist explains it eloquently below...Learned something new!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 7, 2008)

Now THAT is comedy!


----------

